# [Adobe Premiere 6.5] Statt Vergrößerung schwarze Balken einfügen



## Lex (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein .AVI Video in der Auflösung 512 x 384 mit Adobe Premiere 6.5 bearbeitet und versucht, es mit dem Adobe MPEG Encoder für eine DVD zu exportieren. Leider vergrößert der Encoder das Video, so daß es pixelig und unscharf aussieht.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Video in Premiere auf 720 x 576 zu "vergrößern", aber anstelle des größeren Bildes schwarze Balken einzufügen, also die eigentliche Bildgröße beizubehalten? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
Lex


----------



## goela (14. Dezember 2003)

Habe Dir nur einen allgemeinen Lösungsansatz!

1. Erstelle Dir im Photoshop oder ähnliches ein Bild, welches 720 x 576 gross ist! Dort erstellst Du Dir oben und unten schwarze Balken (Höhe = min. 104 Pixel) Rechts und Links erstellst Du Dir dann auch jeweils zwei Balken (Breite = min. 96 Pixel). Der Rest bleibt Transparent
2. Jetzt Premiere öffnen
3. Bild und Avi in Projekt aufnehmen
4. Bild auf Spur 2 legen und Transparenz setzen
5.  Avi auf Spur 1 einfügen, Videooption "Bewegung" wählen und Bildgrösse entsprechend verkleinern - Zoomen. Natürlich musst Du die Bewegung Start und Ende an gleiche Position anpassen

So müsste es gehen!


----------



## kasper (14. Dezember 2003)

Es geht einfacher mit TMPGEnc.  Einfach unter  "Setting" -> "Advanced" -> "Video arrange Method" auf Center stellen. Dann wird die Bildgrösse beibehalten, und automatisch schwarze Balken hinzugefügt.
Natürlich musst man vorher das bearbeitete Video von Premiere möglichst Verlustfrei in AVI (512 x 384) abspeichern.


----------

